# Warm & Fraternal Greeting from Malaysia



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 15, 2017)

Dear WB & Brethren,

I bring you warm and fraternal greeting from Read Lodge, under the District Grand Lodge of Eastern Archipelago, United Grand Lodge of England. 

If any of the brethren required any enlightenment, or any hospitality or plan to visit us, please feel free to contact me and i hope every brethren have a great day ahead. 

Fraternal Regards,
Jeffrey (M.M)
Read Lodge No.2337
DGLEA, United Grand Lodge of England.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 15, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 15, 2017)

Greetings and welcome !


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 15, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome!


----------



## Elexir (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Keith C (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Bloke (Jun 16, 2017)

I looked up the "Eastern Archipelago" which i could not place on a map... it includes KuaL.. right, thats much clearer... we recently had another visitor to the site from a lodge in KL.... Many lodges in the city ?


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I looked up the "Eastern Archipelago" which i could not place on a map... it includes KuaL.. right, thats much clearer... we recently had another visitor to the site from a lodge in KL.... Many lodges in the city ?



Hi Brother,

In Malaysia, we have many lodges and all of them are either governed by the Grand Lodge of England, Grand Lodge of Scotland or Grand Lodge of Ireland, and all of the lodges are considered as District Lodges. 

In *English Constitution*, the districts are called the *District Grand Lodge of Eastern Archipelago* (Governed by the Grand Lodge of England)
Meanwhile, in the *Scottish Constitution*, the districts are called the *District Grand Lodge of the Middle East* (Governed by the Grand Lodge of Scotland), while the *Irish Constitution* are called the *Provincial Grand Lodge of South East Asia *(Governed by the Grand Lodge of Irish). 

*To summarised the hierarchy:*
1. English Lodges (Blue Lodge) -> District Grand Lodge of Eastern Archipelago -> Grand Lodge of England
2. Scottish Lodges -> District Grand Lodge of Middle East -> Grand Lodge of Scotland
3. Irish Lodges -> Provincial Grand Lodge of South East Asia -> Grand Lodge of Ireland

**Grand Lodge of England + Grand Lodge of Scotland + Grand Lodge of Ireland = United Grand Lodge of England. (Three of us were established together on the year of 1717 and we have just celebrated our tercentenary 300 years celebration this month)

Also, the District of the said Grand Lodges govern each of the districts (Singapore, Malaysia, Thailand). Malaysia been the largest in the district, having the most lodges too. 

You may ask why dont we called the District of South East Asia like the irish do, because in those day, the name "Southeast Asia" were not formed just yet, and this particular province were then called "Eastern Archipelago" by the English and "Middle East" by the Scottish. 

Hope it clears you up.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2017)

Im sorry but what? 
UGLE didnt exist in 1717 and has never included Ireland or Scotland.
@Glen Cook anything to add?


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Im sorry but what?
> UGLE didnt exist in 1717 and has never included Ireland or Scotland.
> @Glen Cook anything to add?



UGLE formed in London in year 1717.
http://ugle.org.uk/


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2017)

DGLEA.Read said:


> UGLE formed in London in year 1717.
> http://ugle.org.uk/



http://ugle.org.uk/about-freemasonry/history-of-freemasonry


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Im sorry but what?
> UGLE didnt exist in 1717 and has never included Ireland or Scotland.
> @Glen Cook anything to add?



Please have a look at the list of recognised Foreign Grand Lodges.
http://ugle.org.uk/about/foreign-grand-lodges


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Elexir said:


> http://ugle.org.uk/about-freemasonry/history-of-freemasonry



Yes, nobody knows the origin of Freemasonry, but UGLE is formed on 1717.

You may have not paid any attention to the logo of the official website, which indicates 1717-2017


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2017)

DGLEA.Read said:


> Yes, nobody knows the origin of Freemasonry, but UGLE is formed on 1717.
> 
> You may have not paid any attention to the logo of the official website, which indicates 1717-2017



No, UGLE counts the date from the original GL. The term UGLE was not used before the unification of the antients and moderns grand lodges in London.


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Elexir said:


> No, UGLE counts the date from the original GL. The term UGLE was not used before the unification of the antients and moderns grand lodges in London.



If you want to be specified with the term of UGLE, you are right, the term UGLE is formed on eyar 1813. May i know brother, which lodge are you from under which Grand Lodge?


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2017)

St Johns lodge Astrea under the Grand Lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons).


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Elexir said:


> St Johns lodge Astrea under the Grand Lodge of Sweden (Swedish order of freemasons).



Thank you brother, for the enlightenment and corrected my mistakes all the way from Sweeden. 
If you happened to travel to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, do contact me, as we are having an exhibition of Freemasonry in conjunction to our tercentenary celebration.


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2017)

The reason I got a little detail oriented was that the explation was a bit off


----------



## Elexir (Jun 17, 2017)

DGLEA.Read said:


> Thank you brother, for the enlightenment and corrected my mistakes all the way from Sweeden.
> If you happened to travel to Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, do contact me, as we are having an exhibition of Freemasonry in conjunction to our tercentenary celebration.



Might be a bit tricky unfortently, its money that limits it.
You have a nice tercentenary celebration


----------



## DGLEA.Read (Jun 17, 2017)

Elexir said:


> Might be a bit tricky unfortently, its money that limits it.
> You have a nice tercentenary celebration



No to worry brother, we have plenty of chance and im sure you will enjoy our hospitality, given the opportunity for us to serve you. 

It is almost midnight here, and im going to the bed. Take care brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jun 17, 2017)

DGLEA.Read said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> In Malaysia, we have many lodges and all of them are either governed by the Grand Lodge of England, Grand Lodge of Scotland or Grand Lodge of Ireland, and all of the lodges are considered as District Lodges.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think a lot of us write in short hand "UGLE was formed in 1717" and as discussed, the statement is not correct (but putting aside current questions on the year being 1717). We should probably train ourselves to say "UGLE can trace its lineage or formation back  to 1717"


----------



## Glen Cook (Jun 18, 2017)

DGLEA.Read said:


> Hi Brother,
> 
> ..
> **Grand Lodge of England + Grand Lodge of Scotland + Grand Lodge of Ireland = United Grand Lodge of England. (Three of us were established together on the year of 1717 and we have just celebrated our tercentenary 300 years celebration this month)
> ...



The founding date of UGLE has been clarified, but these are three different grand lodges, and not all founded on the same date.


----------

